

Ask HN: Web events and houses of worship - arranrp

How would you feel about attending a meetup/conference held in a house of worship (church, cathedral, mosque, synagogue etc)?
======
nicholasjarnold
Religion is and has historically been a large divider of people. It may not
always be a divider, and I'm not saying all people of any particular belief
system are divisive or exclusive, but religious differences certainly tend to
be hot button issues for many people.

The point of a meetup or conference is to bring people together on a
particular topic. So unless your purpose is a faith-based exercise, I think it
would only dilute the original intent of getting people together for a 'web
event'.

------
alinajaf
As a Dawkins-thumping atheist, I don't think I would mind too much. 'Houses of
worship' happen to have some be the most beautifully architectured buildings
so naturally make for good venues, irrespective of your religious beliefs or
lack thereof.

I do however doubt that any house of worship really wants _me_ in it.

------
kmfrk
I consider myself pretty tolerant, but if the event involves any PHP, I have
to say "no thank you".

I think the event would work as a nice filter, which might bring out a
different, interesting group of people. :)

~~~
justhw
PHP as in the language??

------
delano
A large part of meetups and conferences is the culture that they foster. Non-
partisan venues are more appropriate because the venue plays such a large role
in that (regardless of intent).

Besides the obvious impact of alienating some portion of your audience (again,
it's inevitable regardless of intent), you're losing an opportunity to build
on the culture and possibly comprising what you have built already.

------
andrewnez
I’d prefer a more neutral location personally, otherwise you may end up making
an event that restricts who can attend based on their religious views.

~~~
nishaanx
No religion forbids entry into another house of worship. As long as no one
preaches or condemns anyone else then there is no harm.

If your place of work instilled a prayer room where all faiths were allowed to
use it I'm sure you wouldn't quit your job or refuse entry into the building.

~~~
alinajaf
> No religion forbids entry into another house of worship.

Citation?

------
BigCanOfTuna
Your government (I'm assuming you live in the USA || Canada) supports "Houses
of Worship" through tax exemptions. I'd feel like I was finally getting some
value out of a church if a conference was held there.

edit: Added Canada; we do the same.

~~~
arranrp
I'm in the UK actually, but I do believe recognised religions get some forms
of tax breaks in the UK as well though I'm not complealty sure.

------
nishaanx
That is an amazing idea! Finally get use out of these majestic buildings and
get useful, factual info for a change.

------
onishiweb
I have done already...in a way. Reasons to be Appy last year was held at LSO
St Luke's and it was actually quite a nice setting. Granted it's not your
ordinary church but the building itself was great and had a large enough main
room for the conference and little rooms to host coffee's and socialising.

~~~
alinajaf
Does LSO St Luke's really count? Correct me if I'm wrong but the venue is used
primarily for musical performances, not as a 'house of worship'.

It is a brilliant venue, my wife performs in a Gamelan ensemble there every
year which is great fun.

------
trafficlight
I don't have a problem with the building. I do have a problem if somebody
starts to preach.

~~~
arranrp
Would you be expecting that?

~~~
trafficlight
It's a reasonable assumption.

~~~
arranrp
I go to vote at a church hall no one stops me and asks me if I've found Jesus.
If I go to a conference the only subjects I expect to hear preached are
semantics and semicolons.

------
nanijoe
If the venue does not require you to listen to their preaching/doctrine , why
does it matter? Most of us have to deal with people on topics we don't see
eye-to-eye on pretty regularly, why is this case different?

------
midnightmonster
I would be curious if the event or the organizer had any connection to the
venue. It wouldn't keep me from going, and it might make me notice it more
just for the unexpected juxtaposition.

~~~
arranrp
As the organiser in question. I don't have any religious affiliation. I'm just
aware of many wonderful buildings around my citys who's primary purpose is
that of worship but design see's them very well suited to a conference.

------
Wintamute
If the place of worship is happy to have me in it (i.e. a potential non-
believer/counter-believer), then I'm happy to be in it.

------
jasonmesut
Fuck it. It might be fun. And most conferences are preachy anyway - it might
instil a bit of humility in the speakers.

~~~
arranrp
Either that or give some folks a full blown god complex

------
johnonolan
No thanks

------
nailer
I think programming is about logic and facts, which for me don't really gel
with 'faith'.

I'd be uncomfortable.

------
cpursley
The same way I do about voting in such places. Not good.

------
syed_innumalgi
Meeting/conference should be towards peace.

